# Arkan



## Eothain (16 May 2011)

Can anybody point me in the direction of some information on the AES stallion Arkan. I know he's in Ireland now and has a cracker of a pedigree but I can't find any photos of him anywhere and can't find any info on what he did in competition


----------



## wigum (16 May 2011)

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?showpic=10486406&time=1215590921

there you go, the drumahowan brochure from last year has some good snaps of him. I dont know anything about his performance career.


----------



## eventrider23 (16 May 2011)

Don't know what he has done performance wise although his full sister went to Z champs, etc.  Have seen a couple of gorgeous foals by him though.


----------



## Eothain (16 May 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll have to get that Drumhowan brochure. I surely have one here somewhere!!! I believe that he covered the mother of Castleforbes Libertina, so he must be worth a punt sometime at least!


----------



## JanetGeorge (16 May 2011)

Here you go!  http://www.greenacres-stud.com/arkan.htm

Looks like he didn't compete - but his sire was Nick Skelton's top ride of the time Arko III - out of a mare jumped by Marie Edgar and by Kannan.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (16 May 2011)

I looked at him a couple of years ago when I was looking for a young show jumping stallion, as well as his half brother Arkida (who is with Nick Skelton).

I seem to remember he was with Anne Bedford, but I may be wrong. He was only 4 at the time, so I didn't worry too much about competition record, as you say, cracking pedigree. He seems to have not done much though, a bit strange?

Interestingly, Arkida was gelded 3 years ago - I assumed he couldn't keep his mind on the job and as my mare was already on the sharp side, I passed on the frozen Kington offered me...


----------



## eventrider23 (17 May 2011)

He is no longer on Anne's website so presume she sold him on.....


----------



## Magister (17 May 2011)

I had a fab young horse by Arkan. He had a lovely trainable temperament,talent and ability. Sadly became unsound from OCD. It was a long time ago so Arkan must be getting on a bit.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (19 May 2011)

Magister said:



			I had a fab young horse by Arkan. He had a lovely trainable temperament,talent and ability. Sadly became unsound from OCD. It was a long time ago so Arkan must be getting on a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Magister, can't be the same horse. Arkan (Arko III x Kannan) was born in 2004.


----------



## cushla (19 May 2011)

Expecting foal on June 9 ArkanxLuxZxTouchdownxCavalier Royale.Arkan stands at Drumhowan Stud with his first foals expected this year.


----------



## lscott (23 May 2011)

I just saw him yesterday at Drumhowan stud. Hes a really impressive young stallion. stands 17hh good bone. typical flat top line . really moves out well . to me he looks alot like his sire Arko.  Arko x Kannan x Incitatus. won't produce chestnuts.

drumhowanstud@eircom.net

hope that helps.


----------



## sammySL (18 January 2013)

Hi, I own the mare 'Patine' who is the mother of Castle Forbes Libertina. We did have a foal with Patine x Arkan and they produced a stunning stallion named Arkantine SR. He is approx 16.3hh and aged 4 years. He is just finishing his breaking in and will be starting to compete soon.
srstud@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## chrissie1 (19 January 2013)

The HIS-as-was, now SHB(GB)  had a premium stallion, TB, called Arkan, stood most of his time in Shropshire/Cheshire.


----------



## jdrewery (28 January 2013)

he did compete but only lightly at the lower levels before going to ireland. Ive seen a few offspring by him and all vary, some stunning others plain.


----------



## stoneybroke (28 January 2013)

Just bought a woolly rising 2 out of Ireland by Arkan out of a Cavalier Royale mare...this chap is lovely...very pleased.


----------

